
"The Home Depot Has Managed To Trick Us We Can Do It Ourselves" -- just having access to tools isn't enough - vlad
http://www.laughfactory.com/player/player.asp?siteID=603&catID=1007&listID=&vidID=425513
======
vlad
"There's no skill aisle at the Home Depot. Have you been to the Home Depot?
That's why they want you to do it yourself. They don't want to work at all.
They got self-service checkout. So I'm here buying things I can't afford, to
do a carpentry job I'm not qualified to do, and I got to work the register,
too. They should change the name of the store. They should call it 'You're On
Your Own.' "

